# CanadaHaunts convention next weekend



## cbhaunt (Nov 20, 2011)

hi, curious if anyone from the forum is going to the CanadaHaunts.ca convention this year? It is in Guelph, Ontario and I am excited for a nearby show, finally! 

Also excited to see Allen Hopps airbrush tutorial and his booth! Learning from his tutorials and youtube videos for awhile now, so very excited!


----------



## ihauntu (Nov 8, 2009)

nope and will never support this event


----------

